# CONFIG_ROOT_NFS missing on 2.6.11-gentoo-r8

## Mrs Kensington

I'm trying to create a network booting system and following the tutorial on the gentoo wiki.

For it to work correctly I have to have "Root file system on NFS" compiled into my kernel which is CONFIG_ROOT_NFS.

However this isn't in the options in menuconfig i just get the following in File System -> Network File System...

```
<*> NFS file system support

[*]   Provide NFSv3 client support

[ ]   Provide NFSv4 client support (EXPERIMENTAL)

[ ]   Allow direct I/O on NFS files (EXPERIMENTAL)

<M> NFS server support

[*]   Provide NFSv3 server support

[ ]     Provide NFSv4 server support (EXPERIMENTAL)

[*]   Provide NFS server over TCP support

< > Secure RPC: Kerberos V mechanism (EXPERIMENTAL)

< > Secure RPC: SPKM3 mechanism (EXPERIMENTAL)

<M> SMB file system support (to mount Windows shares etc.)

[*]   Use a default NLS (cp437) Default Remote NLS Option

< > CIFS support (advanced network filesystem for Samba, Window and other CIFS compliant servers)

< > NCP file system support (to mount NetWare volumes)

< > Coda file system support (advanced network fs)

< > Andrew File System support (AFS) (Experimental)
```

if i search the .config file for CONFIG_ROOT_NFS it isn't in there...

I thought maybe it was now implied by one of the other options but when I boot I get...

```

VFS: Cannot open root device "nfs" or unknown-block(0,255)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic- not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,255)

```

my grub line says....

```

kernel /test/boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r8 ip=dhcp root=/dev/nfs nfsroot=10.0.0.1:/diskless/test

```

Does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks in advance

----------

## Mrs Kensington

ok I've managed to get it to work... 

thanks to MajikC in the following thread...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-240592.html

basically I had to enable the following in my kernel... i think the latter items appeared after enabling the first...

Device Drivers --> Networking support  ---> Networking options  ---> IP: kernel level autoconfiguration

Device Drivers --> Networking support  ---> Networking options  ---> IP: DHCP Support

File Systems ---> Network File Systems ---> Root file system on NFS 

Just posting this in case anyone has the same problem...

off to enjoy diskless goodness now!

----------

## MajikC

Very happy to be of any assistance, I am a bit late posting, but very happy to of helped.  :Very Happy: 

----------

